# it happened



## amberlynn

my husband's grandma passed away last night, at home, surrounded by family. We werent there, we were on our way when we got the call. Never knew this could be so hard, right here at the holidays. Going through this has really made me look at life in a different light. Pray for the family please.


----------



## Leahdorus

I'm so sorry to hear it. Holidays really seem to amplify things, and a death is just about the worst. Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## Amplexor

Loss of a family member during the Holidays really puts a book mark during the future Holidays. Remember her fondly and all she brought to those around her. It was a blessing to have her in you life.


----------

